# Fountain pen kit



## fredito (Apr 23, 2015)

I was requested to make some fountain pens. Knowing not really anything about them, any kits you would recommend to direct them towards? They want to stay in the $10 range on the kit and I don't really want anything crazy hard on my first one. They mentioned they like the Olympic elite kit at psi. 
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 23, 2015)

While it has a much different look than the PSI kit that was mentioned, in that price range (well, actually a few $ more per kit - but not much more) my choice would be the Atrax. Made by Berea and I buy them from Exotic Blanks. Woodcraft sells it too - they call it the Continental.

I've been very happy with the Atrax kit. Actually, of the 5 or 6 different kits I've tried that were made by Berea, I've been very happy with all of them so far.

I would also consider the Baron kit - it's also made by Berea and available from Exotic Blanks. Woodcraft sells that kit too and they call the the Navigator.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 23, 2015)

The nice thing about the Baron's is they are postable, the cap can screw onto the back of the pen ( jusy my opinion tho)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 23, 2015)

A few people have said they didn't like the Vertex from PSI but one of my every day carry pens is a chrome vertex I did when they first came out and I've been happy with it. One of my corporate customers orders 50 at a time a couple times a year without complaints.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKFP5100.html

Another one that has gone over well with my customers is the Presimo from PSI, screw cap but posts just by pushing on. I looked back on my sales and I sold about 90 of them total between rollerball and fountain stylesin 2014

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKPT100FCH.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 23, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> The nice thing about the Baron's is they are postable, the cap can screw onto the back of the pen ( jusy my opinion tho)


Atrax has that option - as an extra tho

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 23, 2015)

The baron has the same tubes as a Jr gent. Penkits.biz has them and call them the aristocratic. Timberbits also sells them but they are in Australia. I have purchased from them and they get here reasonably fast at a fair price for international shipping. Price on the Jr gent hovers around 6 bucks +/-

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 24, 2015)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> The baron has the same tubes as a Jr gent. Penkits.biz has them and call them the aristocratic. Timberbits also sells them but they are in Australia. I have purchased from them and they get here reasonably fast at a fair price for international shipping. Price on the Jr gent hovers around 6 bucks +/-



What is the timeframe usually for something to arrive from timberbits? They seem to have a bunch of good prices on stuff...


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 24, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> What is the timeframe usually for something to arrive from timberbits? They seem to have a bunch of good prices on stuff...


2-3 weeks has been my experience. They ask for up to 1 month but I have never had to wait that long for a package

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 24, 2015)

I would go for the Vertex.
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKFP5100.html

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ssgmeader (May 1, 2015)

I would go Atrax or Jr GentII - I'm not fond of the Aristocrat line...you get what you pay for on them imho. Baron's/Jr Gents are not all the same. pay attention to the MFG's tube size some are in metric others standard.


----------

